# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Каким должен быть прасад в дни явления Вишну-таттв?

## Сарва-сиддхи дас

Дорогие преданные помогите понять каким должен быть прасад в дни явления Вишну-таттв-экадашный или нет.В книге Бхакти Викаша Свами "Первые шаги к Кришне" говориться о экадашном прасаде только на Джанмаштами и Гаура Пурниму,а как в другие праздники.Бытует мнение что экадашный.Просьба помочь и аргументировать (с ссылками)ответ.Заранее признателен всем.

----------

